# NEW WESTMINSTER | Ovation | 32 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ovation is a new condo development

by Domus Homes

currently in preconstruction at 813 Carnarvon Street, New Westminster. The development is scheduled for completion in 2022. Sales for available units range in price from $422,900 to over $1,119,900. Ovation has a total of 204 units. Sizes range from 482 to 1344 square feet.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3438 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3434 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3430 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Dear developers,

your project's name looks like "Ovulation" at first glance.

Kind regards,
-droneriot


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

I had never heard of New Westminster before. Had to look it up. It's in Canada. I have to say, quite a nice tower for a city of 70,000 people.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8622 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8624 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8626 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8628 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0383 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ovation by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 504 814 Royal Avenue New Westminster-28 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 504 814 Royal Avenue New Westminster-26 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 504 814 Royal Avenue New Westminster-25 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6303 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

